# General > General Knives & Blades >  Axe/Tomahawk vs. Machete/Kukri

## beehlebf

so what would be better to have in a woodland survival scenario? axe or machete or even a sharp shovel what would make the best tool to have

----------


## welderguy

Hi beehlebf , how about an introduction, http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14 ,  and to answer your question, I carry an axe and a machete when Im out and about.

----------


## canid

we spend a lot of time discussing the uses of various edged tools. questions about 'which arbitrary cutting tool is objectively better than another arbitrary cutting tool' are pretty much frowned upon, for reasons which should be obvious.

----------


## rebel

It's a good question.  From my perspective of the debate on your question, it would depend on the environment you were in.

----------


## rebel

I guess I should add...
Hard wood :   hawk / Axe.
Soft wood :   machete / kukri. 

...or any combo that you would like and would work.

----------


## your_comforting_company

_hand saw_ and a hatchet / axe are what I'd prefer and what I currently carry.
I do want to add a machete for underbrush for making a path. easier on the smaller stuff. as far as establishment needs, the first two have me covered. If I were trying to disappear, I wouldn't want to make a path to my hideout.

Depends entirely on personal preference, geography, and situation.

----------


## Rick

The tool depends on the job. If you limit yourself to one tool then you limit yourself to what jobs you can do. There is no best all around tool. It's like asking which tool is best to work on a car, a wrench/ratchet, screwdriver or pliers.

----------


## beehlebf

Great replies thanks Guys this was my first thread so ill keep that in mind in mind canid thx

----------


## roar-k

> _hand saw_ and a hatchet / axe are what I'd prefer and what I currently carry.
> I do want to add a machete for underbrush for making a path. easier on the smaller stuff. as far as establishment needs, the first two have me covered. If I were trying to disappear, I wouldn't want to make a path to my hideout.
> 
> Depends entirely on personal preference, geography, and situation.


I carry a variation of this.  I carry a 15" Sven saw and a CS Trailhawk.

I like this combination, but I want a different Thawk.  The CS Trailhawk is a great lightweight tool, but I would like one with more of a bite.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I carry a variation of this.  I carry a 15" Sven saw and a CS Trailhawk.
> 
> I like this combination, but I want a different Thawk.  The CS Trailhawk is a great lightweight tool, but I would like one with more of a bite.


How about the Rifleman's hawk?  Or are you wanting something even bigger?

----------


## roar-k

> How about the Rifleman's hawk?  Or are you wanting something even bigger?


Thought about trying out the new Pipe Hawk:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

or

The Frontier Hawk:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But I like having the hammer poll...

----------


## preachtheWORD

In my experience a really well made machete can do most of what an axe can do, only less efficiently.  When I was in South America I bought a Columbian made Bellota machete that has served me very well.  With the blade near the handle sharpened with more of a convex edge it can chop much like an axe.

Pict (Mac) would be the one to give a good tutorial about how to get the most out of a machete.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i would look at this from a cost angle

what's an axe/tomahawk/Kukri cost ?

i'd probably just buy 3 machettes

----------


## hunter63

There is no perfect answer for everyone/everything/everywhere.

I would just get at least one(or several) of each, then try them out, you will pick what ever works best for you.
I cost is a factor, maybe you shouldn't be thinking about spending on either?

Not trying to be nasty, but it bothers me that these discussions seem to always be "either/or"? 
How about "Both"?

----------


## roar-k

I own several machetes as well, but if I am backpacking/hiking on trails I do not carry them.  But if I go bushwhacking I will take one because it will be of more use.

----------


## hunter63

> I own several machetes as well, but if I am backpacking/hiking on trails I do not carry them.  But if I go bushwhacking I will take one because it will be of more use.


Well, there you go..............Good thinking, correct tool for the job.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Cold Steel used to make a kukri that they called the ATC (all terrain chopper). I have one. It's a big honkin' kukri with a dramatic belly in the front 2/3s of the blade. I have cut down live and dead hardwoods and softwoods. I have split soft woods and hardwoods, bigger logs required batoning. I've thrown it like a tomahawk with amazing results. I have used it as a trowel. It does anything I ask of it. If I gotta choose one it's this.

----------


## Tripwire

Its what works best for you.

Both my hawks are fighting tools.

They dont chop wood, nor are they ever thrown from my hand.

Ive practiced sword use for a decade and some. Using the hawk and knife using the same principles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

i have a nice estwing hatchet, but it's a bit heavy for it's size. i like a longer handle to swing that kind of weight [not that it is actually very heavy, it's just a preference], or a lighter head. i'm a big fan of roofing hatchets.

----------

